
Legit: Git commits as an esoteric programming language - ingve
https://morr.cc/legit/
======
zeotroph
The mentioned git-in-git problem always annoyed me, at least it should be
possible to store .git/ subtrees anywhere else but on the toplevel. Then git
can scream at me for not using submodules, and I can then silence that warning
because I obviously know what I am doing!

legit might be an esoteric use case for that, but storing raw testdata for git
hooks (not a zip or the commands to create the repo) are actual usecases.

